# new setup



## beron02 (Dec 18, 2007)

Check this **** out


----------



## beron02 (Dec 18, 2007)

My 2005 rubicon with 6'8" snow way and a 11.5hp 26" ariens blower.


----------



## 26543 (Jan 28, 2008)

I cant say ive seen a jeep with a blower on the back before! Nice set up


----------



## fordmstng66 (Dec 27, 2005)

nice setup. The blower even gives you balast weight. LOL


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

Neat setup


----------



## toby4492 (Dec 28, 2005)

Very nice.

We at Sno-Way appreciate your business.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

toby4492;504961 said:


> Very nice.
> 
> We at Sno-Way appreciate your business.


Careful Toby your tears might freeze!


----------



## KINNCO (Jan 19, 2007)

beron02;504616 said:


> Check this **** out


DUDE...........sweet!


----------



## toby4492 (Dec 28, 2005)

grandview;504967 said:


> Careful Toby your tears might freeze!


It's Friday. I'll make sure to take plenty of antifreeze.


----------



## mnormington (Dec 18, 2007)

I'm just curious how that snowblower being mounted on the back is working out for you? Any problems? I am considering a similar setup on the back of my Jeep. My snowblower is considerable smaller than that one - MTD 21".

Thanks


----------



## beron02 (Dec 18, 2007)

Hey normington. I have only used it like this ounce. It worked out real well. I don't have air bags or a lift or anything so you have to take it easy over the bumps. Way over the 700lb weight limit. It seemed to handle it well, I didn't bottom out at all. The extra length only really hurts if you need to back up next to the house or whatever. It wasn't ever a problem though. I love it; makes the customer happy and saves my back.


----------



## mnormington (Dec 18, 2007)

How much does that snowblower weigh? Also, is that an Olympic receiver rack?


----------



## buttaluv (Dec 8, 2000)

Your setup is very nice...I would love to get a jeep...however, that is the only thing holding me back, I feel like I have to have a truck bed for stuff like that, just as sure as I would get on the interstate the receiver would break, and I'd cause a 50 car pile up!!!! just my luck


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH (Dec 9, 2006)

Make sure they cant trace that blower back to you. Seems like a train wreck waiting to happen. So where are you going to mount the tailgate salter??? In front or behind the blower!!!!

The idea is good but I don't think I'd plow with the blower behind you. Defeats the purpose of the short wheel base and ability of plowing cicles around the big units. Personally a shovel might be quicker unless the snow is deep or the walks are long!! But for clean ups after the big one, the idea will be great.

DAFF


----------



## tvpierce (Aug 7, 2003)

That's a really neat set-up, but holy cow, you're putting some outragous leverage on your hitch.  Hitches are designed for lateral force: front to back, and side to side. You're really putting some twisting force on there.

But if it holds up, that's great.

jp


----------



## mnormington (Dec 18, 2007)

I just got my receiver & rack today. I'll post a pic of it when i get it installed. I just HAVE to have a way to carry the blower for the big ones. My wife following me around in the minivan just isn't cool.


----------



## mnormington (Dec 18, 2007)

Just put on the hitch and rack. Works well for my little snowblower. Very happy indeed.


----------



## beron02 (Dec 18, 2007)

tvpierce;509047 said:


> That's a really neat set-up, but holy cow, you're putting some outragous leverage on your hitch.  Hitches are designed for lateral force: front to back, and side to side. You're really putting some twisting force on there.
> 
> But if it holds up, that's great.
> 
> jp


This is very true. I bought the heavyest reciever hitch I could find, but the dealer installed it, so I'm going to have to investigate a little further. The blower doesn't weigh more than 200lbs and the rack is rated for 500. Besides it doesn't get used like this very often, just for the big ones. Thinking about buying a 20" hydrolic Honda. Anybody looking for a 26" areins pro series w/11.5 Tecumseh?


----------



## beron02 (Dec 18, 2007)

DAFFMOBILEWASH;509006 said:


> Make sure they cant trace that blower back to you. Seems like a train wreck waiting to happen. So where are you going to mount the tailgate salter??? In front or behind the blower!!!!
> 
> The idea is good but I don't think I'd plow with the blower behind you. Defeats the purpose of the short wheel base and ability of plowing cicles around the big units. Personally a shovel might be quicker unless the snow is deep or the walks are long!! But for clean ups after the big one, the idea will be great.
> 
> DAFF


This thing will still plow circles around your big ass truck, i didn't chage the wheel base, it's only a little longer. I only use it if I have to.


----------



## jdadjstr (Oct 16, 2007)

I like the set up.


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

Nice!! If the hitch is rated for 500# if thats tung load your all set.


----------



## AbsoluteH&L (Jan 5, 2006)

Wow thats one heck of a productive setup! I wouldn't be worried about the hitch or the rack. Just the blower staying ON the rack


----------



## Grass Master (Feb 17, 2008)

Seeing the wranglers makes me miss our old CJ's lots of fun to plow with.


----------



## tvpierce (Aug 7, 2003)

I'm not and engineer, so I don't know my force & torque formulas, but I know your 500# tongue rating is for straight downward force. You have about 200 lbs hanging 2-3 feet out, so now you're talking ft/lbs of *twisting *force -- it's a very different type of force. A "foot-pound" is one pound of force applied at one foot,so if your load were 1 foot out, you'd be applying 200 ft/lbs. Again, I don't know my formulas, but at 2 feet, would it be doubled? My guess is that it would more likely be squared -- but I honestly don't know. If I had to guess, I would say you're exceeding the rating for the hitch... but that's just a guess.

Just some observations/thoughts.

jp


----------



## Tommy10plows (Jan 1, 2001)

If I fold the handle down on my old 20 inch reo blower it fits inside my jeep cj.


----------



## beron02 (Dec 18, 2007)

tvpierce;525848 said:


> I'm not and engineer, so I don't know my force & torque formulas, but I know your 500# tongue rating is for straight downward force. You have about 200 lbs hanging 2-3 feet out, so now you're talking ft/lbs of *twisting *force -- it's a very different type of force. A "foot-pound" is one pound of force applied at one foot,so if your load were 1 foot out, you'd be applying 200 ft/lbs. Again, I don't know my formulas, but at 2 feet, would it be doubled? My guess is that it would more likely be squared -- but I honestly don't know. If I had to guess, I would say you're exceeding the rating for the hitch... but that's just a guess.
> 
> Just some observations/thoughts.
> 
> jp


Yeah JP I'm no Engineer or anything, but you definately have a good point. There has got to be some serious force being applied considering it has a three foot lever, and it has the ablity to twist. It should be used with a much smaller machine, the hitch probly won't hold up for long. Mnormington or whomever there has a nice setup.


----------



## CutnLawns (Dec 8, 2005)

Nice little set up. Thinking of the same plow for my TJ. As far as the blower on the back you should not have any problems. They make the same racks to haul dirt bikes weighing more than 200lbs and a 200lb blower is no different than a 200lb deer on the same rack you see all the time or a 108qt cooler loaded with ice and beverages. Again, nice set up!


----------



## snowworks (Jan 6, 2008)

tvpierce;509047 said:


> That's a really neat set-up, but holy cow, you're putting some outragous leverage on your hitch.  Hitches are designed for lateral force: front to back, and side to side. You're really putting some twisting force on there.
> 
> But if it holds up, that's great.
> 
> jp


most hitches have a tounge weight of like 500 lbs so I would think as long as you are within those limits you would be okay. my boats like 650 on the tounge and I havent had any issues.. JMO

Very Nice set up BTW.. It might be something i look into also .. well if i wasnt so lazy that is lol


----------



## mnormington (Dec 18, 2007)

beron02;526328 said:


> Yeah JP I'm no Engineer or anything, but you definately have a good point. There has got to be some serious force being applied considering it has a three foot lever, and it has the ablity to twist. It should be used with a much smaller machine, the hitch probly won't hold up for long. Mnormington or whomever there has a nice setup.


I've been out several times with my particular setup. I started riding with the blower facing the back with the handle riding sort of on the tire. It's rock solid. Works like a friggin charm. One strap crossed over the top holds the blower on real good. The only problem is maybe forgetting it's back there and backing into someone's garage door! (haven't done that!) If you need to use it, unstrap, lift it off (only weighs 50 lbs or so) and go to town. I don't even take it with most of the time cuz when the snow's not heavy or deep it's just faster to use a shovel, but when I need it it's been a real good deal.


----------



## mnormington (Dec 18, 2007)

CutnLawns;526633 said:


> Nice little set up. Thinking of the same plow for my TJ. As far as the blower on the back you should not have any problems. They make the same racks to haul dirt bikes weighing more than 200lbs and a 200lb blower is no different than a 200lb deer on the same rack you see all the time or a 108qt cooler loaded with ice and beverages. Again, nice set up!


Holy crap! I was scrolling down and had to scroll back to see if your name said what I thought it said. Switch the t and the n around in cutn and see what I mean. C**t lawns. That would be funny.


----------

